# Happy Chistmas everyone.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just wanted to wish you all a very happy and IBS free christmas.Hope you get lots of lovely presents and eat lots of lovely food!Watch lots of christmassy telelvision.Enjoy it!See you in the new year!Nikki xx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, I'm having a happy Christmas so far!I got a marvellous digital camera that I have wanted for ages. I am resisting the urge to play with it as I need to charge the battery for a while first!Hope its going ok for y'all.Love me. xx


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a Happy but quiet Christmas, I ate the usual mile high plate - well actally I left half of it, then slept for 2 hours







I love my mum but she cooks enough to feed an army. I got a Sat Nav, which I have needed for ages coz I get lost going in circles!







I just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year and may it be everything you want it to be.Tammy


----------

